# Analog TV Karte?[Will auf meinem PC TV kucken]



## Defenz0r (7. August 2011)

Hallo, ich will auf meinem pc TV kucken.
Ist es egal welche ich kaufe?
wollte 20€ ausgeben.
Intern?
Extern?
Wollte über Analog(Sat) gehen.
Wohne im Saarland weswegen ich über DVBT (DIGITAL) zu wenig Sender kriege.


mfg


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2011)

Analog SAT wird aber in Kürze abgeschaltet - da würd ich nix mehr drin investieren ^^   Zudem bin ich nicht mal sicher, ob es überhaupt noch analoge SAT-Karten/Sticks gibt - die waren selbst vor 5-6 Jahren kaum mehr zu finden.

 Und selbst die DVB-T / anloges KabelTV kosten alle nicht unter 20€ bzw. die für unter 20€ und um die 20€ taugen wenig.


----------



## NCphalon (7. August 2011)

DVB-S würde eher sinn machen, da bekommste die SD-Sender ja afaik auch kostenlos.


----------



## Defenz0r (7. August 2011)

Ich will ja über Kabel Fernsehen.
Also Über Sat!
Mein Monitor hat HDMI, DVI
Ganz normal Fernseh kucken.
Denke werde mir dann eine interne Analog TV Karte kaufen? im ProMarkt.
*Was meinst du mit die taugen wenig?*
Ich kucke über KabelDeutschland.


----------



## NCphalon (7. August 2011)

Ja aber Analog bringt dir fast nixmehr weil das bald abgeschaltet wird und über Satellit bekommste das beste Angebot kostenlos (abgesehn von ner Schüssel un der Karte).


----------



## Defenz0r (7. August 2011)

Ich habe keinen Satelit? Was kosten die eig?
Warum wird Kabel Fernsehen bald abgeschaltet und wann??? WTF?
steht das überhaupt schon fest?
hast du skype?


----------



## tobsel88 (7. August 2011)

Ich denke mit dem Budget wirst du nicht weit kommen aber Haupaugge ist zu empfehlen


----------



## Defenz0r (7. August 2011)

???
Warum werde ich damit nicht weit kommen? nja max 30€...
Warum sollten die KabelFernsehen über Kabel.de (Kabelanbindung) abschaffen?
Will doch nur Normal damit Fernseh kucken, Brauche sow nur die normalen (analogen) Sender und ned mehr


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2011)

ja wie jetzt? Analog per Kabel? ^^ SAT ist *nicht* Kabel, sondern Satellit, eben SATellit... Du hast oben geschrieben, dass Du analog (SAT) schauen willst - das wäre dann per Satellitenschüssel, analoges SAT-TV wird eben bald abgeschafft. Aber Kabel-TV hat nix mit SAT zu tun, da hast Du wohl was missverstanden. 


Bei analogem Kabel-TV sieht es natürlich völlig anders aus, das wird noch eine ganze Weile weiterlaufen. Intern kannst Du hier mal schauen: PC-Video/Video-/TV-Karten intern analog | Geizhals.at Deutschland aber unter/bis 20€, die taugen evlt. nichts.

Als Stick kostet es minimum 20€: PC-Video/Video-/TV-Karten extern analog | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Defenz0r (7. August 2011)

Ja es ist per Analog Kabel-TV.
Ich kaufe mir die Interne Karte dann morgen im ProMarkt.
Denkt ihr die gibts dort?
auf was muss ich achten?
Intern? Extern?


mfg


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2011)

Bei ProMarkt könnte es welche geben, wobei DVB-T der größe Markt ist - die werden auch nicht so preiswert wie online sein. Du kannst mal nach was für DVB-T schauen, da die manchmal AUCh analog beherschen, da ist oft der Hinweis "hybrid" dabei - aber es muss halt mit auf der Packung dabei stehen. Und Du musst auch schauen, ob es passende Treiber gibt. manche ältere sind zB nicht für win7 - und es kann sein, dass auf der Packung nichts von win7 steht, es aber online doch inzwischen Treiber gibt.


----------



## Defenz0r (8. August 2011)

Wenn die Treiber nicht passen benutz ich VmWare^^
Habn gamer pc.


----------

